# # 2 Oiler Plans?



## cheepo45 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
 I am working on a 1/4 scale Gade motor. It calls for a #2 drip oiler. Does anyone know of any plans for this oiler? How about a cheap source for glass or acrylic tubing for small oilers?
                                   Thanks,
                                   cheepo45


----------



## mecanotrain (Dec 14, 2011)

cheepo45  said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> I am working on a 1/4 scale Gade motor. It calls for a #2 drip oiler. Does anyone know of any plans for this oiler? How about a cheap source for glass or acrylic tubing for small oilers?
> Thanks,
> cheepo45



Hello cheepo45,
For the glass tubing go to ask for "pipettes" in your local laboratory of medical analysis. It is free (in France).
Very good too for the water gauge.




Best regards


----------



## deverett (Dec 15, 2011)

1/4 scale Gade from Morrison & Marvin? They also do drawings and a small parts kit for the oiler, which includes the glass. The kit used to cost $7.50.

Once you have the drawings, you can scale them up and use the suggested machining sequence to make any size oiler you desire.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## cheepo45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks, everyone for your help. This is what I like about this site! Have a great holiday season.
                Cheepo45


----------



## Lamachina58 (Dec 22, 2011)

Sure would like to see the oiler progress and the gade too. I hope to make that next and have been pouring over the plans.
Good luck!
Tom


----------

